# Fender AVRI 57 Strat - $1400 w/HSC - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars

Don't know enough about these but seems like a good deal.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda

Holy.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Same guy selling this...









Gibson Les Paul Tribute Honeyburst - $800 w/HSC - Ottawa


I don't expect this to last long enough for most of you to see this, but have at it... https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/2017-gibson-les-paul-tribute/1580920679




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Budda said:


> Holy.


So I guess that means it IS a good deal?


----------



## silvertonebetty

That seems like an amazing deal . Is it stolen?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I don't know anything about the AVRI Strats. US, Japanese?
Anything look sketchy?


----------



## silvertonebetty

2manyGuitars said:


> I don't know anything about the AVRI Strats. US, Japanese?
> Anything look sketchy?
> 
> View attachment 376490
> 
> 
> View attachment 376491
> 
> 
> View attachment 376492
> 
> 
> View attachment 376493


The price looks sketchy no real I had to check on reverb they are hiring between $2400-$3000 so why $1400


----------



## StratCat

I have a ‘57 Reissue AVRI Hot Rod (2008) and the serial number starts with a “V”.


----------



## tomee2

Google search shows up other 2012s with LE serial numbers for a Limited Edition FSR. Not sure what it means for value...


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Yeah, see the FSR as well.









Fender American Vintage Limited Edition 57 Reissue Stratocaster 2012 Candy Apple Red | Reverb


9.6 out of 10 condition for this LE FSR. A few small imperfections in the finished only seen at certain (impossible to photograph) and some very fine scratches. All case candy still sealed/hang tags. Fantastic playability, great soft V chunky 57 neck. The color is incredible on this guitar !!!...




reverb.com










NGD! 2012 American Vintage 57 RI Limited Edition


Just went a traded a telecaster that was getting very little play time for this beautiful 2012 Limited Edition AVRI 57 Strat. Love the candy apple finish. Reminds me of a 2005 EJ Strat I had that I still kick myself in the butt for selling. Anyway not a mark on this guitar. Looks like its new...




www.strat-talk.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

So maybe not a screaming deal?


----------



## Always12AM

2manyGuitars said:


> Don't know enough about these but seems like a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376489


It’s a good deal in the sense that it’s actually worth $1400. Which is what most people probably get for them after asking a lot more.

I’d expect to pay $1400-1600 for this and personally. I would find this to be a great deal compared to a modern AO for 3k.

But to a bunch of guys who find 50% off to be the expectation, I may be a minority.


----------



## Budda

$1400 for a US vintage spec fender is hard to beat these days.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Coulda grabbed it. Didn't.

Said he had offers but no one offering full price. Might still be available?


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, see the FSR as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender American Vintage Limited Edition 57 Reissue Stratocaster 2012 Candy Apple Red | Reverb
> 
> 
> 9.6 out of 10 condition for this LE FSR. A few small imperfections in the finished only seen at certain (impossible to photograph) and some very fine scratches. All case candy still sealed/hang tags. Fantastic playability, great soft V chunky 57 neck. The color is incredible on this guitar !!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGD! 2012 American Vintage 57 RI Limited Edition
> 
> 
> Just went a traded a telecaster that was getting very little play time for this beautiful 2012 Limited Edition AVRI 57 Strat. Love the candy apple finish. Reminds me of a 2005 EJ Strat I had that I still kick myself in the butt for selling. Anyway not a mark on this guitar. Looks like its new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strat-talk.com


The top one describes a V neck.. is that typical of the AVRI series? Wondering what's limited in this, other then a neck plate.


----------



## Griff

I'd say that's a pretty good deal for an AVRI. Looks legit as far as I can tell.

The LE serial refers to the paint colour, which I don't think was ever standard offer for the '57 Strat (meaning you won't find it in the catalog).
I've seen LE serials for the '62 Strat in Tropical Turquoise.


----------



## Verne

"Page not found" Gone now. Anybody here?


----------



## StevieMac

Seems like a very decent deal. Perfect for someone who wants a vintage spec for play rather than for flipping.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> The top one describes a V neck.. is that typical of the AVRI series? Wondering what's limited in this, other then a neck plate.





Griff said:


> I'd say that's a pretty good deal for an AVRI. Looks legit as far as I can tell.
> 
> The LE serial refers to the paint colour, which I don't think was ever standard offer for the '57 Strat (meaning you won't find it in the catalog).
> I've seen LE serials for the '62 Strat in Tropical Turquoise.


It wasn't an "actual" AVRI. This was in the email the seller got from Fender...

Model Name: FSR American Vintage ‘57 Stratocaster®
Model Number: 017-0157-(809)
Series: American Vintage Series

Bottom line, it was a US made, limited run, nitro finished Strat for 1400 bucks.
Nuthin' wrong with that.


----------



## Grainslayer

2manyGuitars said:


> Bottom line, it was a US made, limited run, nitro finished Strat for 1400 bucks.
> Nuthin' wrong with that.


i agree,considering i just saw a sunburst mim strat for $1400 on cl.lol


----------



## l.a.solis

Grainslayer said:


> i agree,considering i just saw a sunburst mim strat for $1400 on cl.lol


Thats johnny mustang the scalper. Sold him that strat for 650 lol


----------



## Budda

2manyGuitars said:


> It wasn't an "actual" AVRI. This was in the email the seller got from Fender...
> 
> Model Name: FSR American Vintage ‘57 Stratocaster®
> Model Number: 017-0157-(809)
> Series: American Vintage Series
> 
> Bottom line, it was a US made, limited run, nitro finished Strat for 1400 bucks.
> Nuthin' wrong with that.


When did american vintage stop being short for american vintage reissue (avri)?


----------



## Griff

2manyGuitars said:


> It wasn't an "actual" AVRI. This was in the email the seller got from Fender...
> 
> Model Name: FSR American Vintage ‘57 Stratocaster®
> Model Number: 017-0157-(809)
> Series: American Vintage Series
> 
> Bottom line, it was a US made, limited run, nitro finished Strat for 1400 bucks.
> Nuthin' wrong with that.


AV is just short for American Vintage. The RI stands for reissue.


----------



## Okay Player

That was absolutely a screaming deal. New those guitars are the high end of $2k and worth every penny.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

But I’m pretty sure there’s an “official” AVRI series and this isn’t technically part of it. It doesn’t have the V serial number.


----------



## tomee2

Looks to be sold, but it got me researching this stuff which I love doing...
AVRI ended in 2012, replaced by AV in 2012. And a change from 57/62 to 56/59/65 models. 









Fender unveils new 2012 American Vintage Series guitars


Overhauled series marks landmark instruments




www.musicradar.com





Then there looked to be an FSR 57AV in CAR and a 63AV in lavender(?) in 2012, which was maybe this one was.
Then they became American Original, AO


----------



## Griff

2manyGuitars said:


> But I’m pretty sure there’s an “official” AVRI series and this isn’t technically part of it. It doesn’t have the V serial number.


The only thing different about that guitar from an "official" AVRI was the paint colour. You could say it was a limited edition AVRI. Or an FSR AVRI. But Fender went with limited edition, hence the LE serial.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Griff said:


> The only thing different about that guitar from an "official" AVRI was the paint colour. You could say it was a limited edition AVRI. Or an FSR AVRI. But Fender went with limited edition, hence the LE serial.


Oh, I know it _is_ “one of those” but we also all know that in the guitar selling world, you can’t officially advertise as something if it isn’t officially designated as that model.


----------



## colchar

silvertonebetty said:


> The price looks sketchy no real I had to check on reverb they are hiring between $2400-$3000 so why $1400


Reverb prices always seem out of whack.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> But I’m pretty sure there’s an “official” AVRI series and this isn’t technically part of it. It doesn’t have the V serial number.


It is a special run within that series.


----------



## StevieMac

Well, that appreciated _quickly_:









Fender American Vintage '57 Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Reverb Canada


Truly loyal to the guitar upon which it is based, the Fender American Vintage '57 Stratocaster electric guitar was built to the specifications of the actual 1957 Stratocaster. Compare prices on new and used Fender American Vintage '57 Stratocaster Electric Guitars on Reverb.




reverb.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

StevieMac said:


> Well, that appreciated _quickly_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender American Vintage '57 Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> Truly loyal to the guitar upon which it is based, the Fender American Vintage '57 Stratocaster electric guitar was built to the specifications of the actual 1957 Stratocaster. Compare prices on new and used Fender American Vintage '57 Stratocaster Electric Guitars on Reverb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


What? He didn't have enough balls to relist it on kijiji?


----------



## crann

2manyGuitars said:


> What? He didn't have enough balls to relist it on kijiji?


That's a potential explanation. My take is that if it took a few days to find a buyer at $1400 (or whatever they settled on) it'll be difficult to find someone at 2k+, especially if most interested parties saw the ad at $1400.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

crann said:


> That's a potential explanation. My take is that if it took a few days to find a buyer at $1400 (or whatever they settled on) it'll be difficult to find someone at 2k+, especially if most interested parties saw the ad at $1400.


It was gone in about 4 hours.


----------



## crann

2manyGuitars said:


> It was gone in about 4 hours.


So are we offer bombing this guy at $1399?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

crann said:


> So are we offer bombing this guy at $1399?


Dude. Don’t be a dick.


Offer him at least $1401.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Looks like he grew a pair...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

…and I DID send him an offer of $1401.


----------



## Grainslayer

lol...sound like some of you guys are butt hurt that you questioned a good deal and missed out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Grainslayer said:


> lol...sound like some of you guys are butt hurt that you questioned a good deal and missed out.


Nah. I had every opportunity to buy that guitar at $1400. Didn’t need it that bad and wasn’t going to buy it “just because it’s worth $2k”. I thought I’d leave it for someone who needed it more than I did.


----------



## Grainslayer

2manyGuitars said:


> …and I DID send him an offer of $1401.





2manyGuitars said:


> Nah. I had every opportunity to buy that guitar at $1400. Didn’t need it that bad and wasn’t going to buy it “just because it’s worth $2k”. I thought I’d leave it for someone who needed it more than I did.


lol


----------



## tomee2

Now marked down to $2150.


----------



## StevieMac

tomee2 said:


> Now marked down to $2150.


That's a frickin' _steal_!!! Wait, my english is not good. That's a frickin' _rip-off_!!!


----------



## tomee2

StevieMac said:


> That's a frickin' _steal_!!! Wait, my english is not good. That's a frickin' _rip-off_!!!


13% reduction! 

Its contagious though because there's a road worn Strat on jiji right now at $1400. The MIM 'nitro' sunburst ones from 10 years back or so.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Now marked down to $2150.


Maybe I’ll up my offer to $1405.


----------

